# Different inlay options.



## gman2431 (Nov 18, 2014)

I was wondering what everyone has used in the past? 

I know there's the common stuff like malachite, turquoise and so forth but was wondering what other things people have used. 

I've personally only used turquoise, black pepper (seen someone on here do it) and various sawdust. 

I recently had an idea to use salt (thinking it should polish nice) and was going to try it here in the near future. 

I figure this might be a good thread for people looking to use unconventional things and maybe it might inspire ideas never tried before.


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 19, 2014)

Cody I use metal key shavings, and coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Cody I use metal key shavings, and coffee



Steve, do you mix it with glue? I've never done it, but it's on my list of things to do. Tony


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2014)

Tony said:


> Steve, do you mix it with glue? I've never done it, but it's on my list of things to do. Tony


When I've used it I pack it in the void on the turning while it's still on the lathe. Then dribble thin CA on it and hit it with a squirt of accelerator. Repeat until void is over filled. Then turn the rest of the way and finish as normal

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 19, 2014)

I use 2 part epoxy Just mix, over fill, and finish turn. Yes I do this on the lathe. Have been known to do this with flat work also.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2014)

I haven't done any of this but when i get my lathe soon Im going to try this stuff....

Metal shavings from filing..
Glow in the dark plastic.
Glitter.
Sand.
Sawdust.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Nov 19, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> I use 2 part epoxy Just mix, over fill, and finish turn. Yes I do this on the lathe. Have been known to do this with flat work also.




Steve, what ratio do you use for the mix?


----------



## Tim Carter (Nov 20, 2014)

An inlay can have a different appearance, depending on how full you fill the area with the inlay material. If you leave the inlay material below the surface of the wood, you'll get a feeling of depth looking into the inlay. If you overfill the area and sand it back level, you'll get a terrazzo type of look. If you have a deep area to fill and you only put a few larger pieces of inlay material into it and use only enough CA/Epoxy to glue it in place, you'll get a rough, rocky type of appearance. These ideas really only work with stone/mineral inlay materials but can have a dramatic impact on the piece.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## The PenSmith (Nov 20, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Cody I use metal key shavings, and coffee.



Although I haven't used coffee, I do use metal key shavings, I asked my local ACE Hardware to save them. In about a week I had enough for a lifetime!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh that's a great idea! I have an Ace 2 minutes up the road...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

